# Pain with hurthle cell lesion



## chloe (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a 2.6 cm hurthle cell lesion on the right side of my thyroid. I also have two very small 4mm nodules that the ultrasound claims are cystic on the lfet side.I am awaiting a referral to the surgeon. My ENT says I should have the entire thyroid removed.

I am getting a lot of pain on the left side of my neck( with the tiny cysts), and sometimes the right. I have read that hurthle cell is painless, but I have a lot of pain, especially when I turn my head suddenly. Does pain make it more likely to be either maiignant or benign, or is that not an indicator.

HMOs take forever. I just want it out.

Thanks,

chloe


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chloe said:


> I have a 2.6 cm hurthle cell lesion on the right side of my thyroid. I also have two very small 4mm nodules that the ultrasound claims are cystic on the lfet side.I am awaiting a referral to the surgeon. My ENT says I should have the entire thyroid removed.
> 
> I am getting a lot of pain on the left side of my neck( with the tiny cysts), and sometimes the right. I have read that hurthle cell is painless, but I have a lot of pain, especially when I turn my head suddenly. Does pain make it more likely to be either maiignant or benign, or is that not an indicator.
> 
> ...


Chloe................it depends on what kind of Hurthle cell we are talking about here.

There are those that are indigenous to cancer and those that are indigenous to Hashimoto's.

http://www.endocrineweb.com/hurthle.html

http://www.med.harvard.edu/JPNM/TF99_00/Nov23/WriteUp.html


----------



## chloe (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, Andros

That's what I don't know, which kind it is. I am getting a referral for a surgeon, but I wondered if the painfulness of the lesion made it more or less likely to be benign or malignant.

-Paulette


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chloe said:


> Thanks, Andros
> 
> That's what I don't know, which kind it is. I am getting a referral for a surgeon, but I wondered if the painfulness of the lesion made it more or less likely to be benign or malignant.
> 
> -Paulette


Well, I am praying it not malignant but you are going to have to find out. If it is, you will be inconvenienced but you will ultimately be good to go. Let's just hope not.

{{{{Paulette}}}}

Thyca does say pain, trouble swallowing, hoarsness does have to be checked out.
http://www.thyca.org/aboutthyroidcancer.htm


----------

